# Watch Hill RI. Accident



## Adele-H (Nov 18, 2012)

Stonington man killed in boat collision off Watch Hill Light | The Westerly Sun - Covering local news in Westerly, Richmond, Hopkinton, and Charlestown, R.I., and Stonington, North Stonington, Pawcatuck, Groton, New London and Mystic, CT


----------

